# Help! Service Manual for LK3054



## 2009SADIEDOG

Recently purchased an older Kioti lk3054. Didn't get service manual with it. I thought this wouldn't be a problem, since almost everything is available still for this tractor. However the exeption is the service manual.  I now need to rebuild the front axle. Kioti wants 130.00 for the lk3054XS and this is the only manual available. The "XS" tractor doesn't have the same front axle, and mine isnt covered in the manual. Does anyone know where I can buy or get a service manual for a straight Kioti lk3054? Paper or PDF, or any other format would work. Thanks in advance:confused


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

I found this one on ebay, http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kioti-Tract...=BI_Heavy_Equipment_Parts&hash=item20b70b39ab but it's $130 also. Just like John Deere, they have the manuals locked up.


----------



## 2009SADIEDOG

Yes, I saw it too, but again, its for an lk3054xs. I wouldn't mind paying the 130.00 if it was for the right manual. I'm hopeing someone on here has a used one to sell.
THanks again.


----------

